# I love my Bianchi--how shall I change it?



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

I just scored a '92 Bianchi Campione on eBay. It arrived at my door on Thursday, And I've put about 75 miles on it this weekend. I truly love this bike. I've never ridden anything that rides so well--such a combination of stability and nimbleness.

As I look ahead, though, I've two decisions to make, and I'd appreciate advice:

1) It comes with a really beautiful Dura-Ace 53x39 (I think) and a 7-spd 13x28 cassette. Both work perfectly. Shifting is by indexed down-tube shifters. I'm used to brifters, but the DTs are fine. Problem is that given the hills around here, I need even lower gears--a third chainring, or some other solution--if this is to be my do-everything bike, as I want it to be. 

2) It comes with Conti 2000 700x23 tires. They hold air just fine, and show very little wear, but the seller warns that they're old, and the rubber does seem dried out a bit. I'm doing a century in June. Should I replace them before then? If so, with what, and especially, with two more 700x23s, or should I go to 25s, given my 195lbs of weight?

Thanks in advance for all help.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Since you have the d/t shifters, you could easily run a triple on the front, although you'd need the new crankset and front and rear derailleurs. Keep an eye on eBay for an RSX double crankset; it won't be quite as swank as the Dura-Ace, but it'll have a 110 BCD which means you'll be able to run something like a 50/36 or 48/34, and you won't need to change anything else.

Going to 25c tires will probably feel surprisingly cushy.


----------

